# Help identifying catfish



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

I know this isn’t correct forum. I am still awaiting a confirmation email to join a tropical fish one. But is anyone on here good with catfish? I know most catfish etc but the boyfriend got this one from work, shouldn’t have came in with shipments basically so he brought home. It’s from Peru but that’s all I know! Sorry images aren’t great, he/she is nocturnal and only comes out when lights are off but very scatty so had to chase for any images at all! Goldy brown with white and black nearing tail. Black tips to fins. Long whiskers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

You've possibly already gotten the answer but it looks like a talking catfish (Striped Raphael catfish) to me.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

arwen_7 said:


> You've possibly already gotten the answer but it looks like a talking catfish (Striped Raphael catfish) to me.




Not had an answer actually! It’s not one of them, had them before, I’ve had many types but this was one that came in from Peru and not a blooming clue, assuming gets quite big. Also now have another which is longer and more slender, all golden with very long whiskers too. If we didn’t take them both they’d most likely be ‘chucked though as we’re both accidents, shouldn’t of been in the boxes! But I think we’re going to end up with 2 large catfish! I only own a normal and an albino catfish now catfish wise, as have turtles also and some other fish so these 2 were added in to save them essentially. So I’m either going to need a larger tank again or these need a pond  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Managed to snap a few more. But my gosh it’s so quick! 
Other catfish I can’t get any of. May need to catch them both to get some decent images of them! Think both nocturnal as always in hide and other in the plants. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Not great photos to be fair .. lol

Don’t suppose it looks anything like one of these ??











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh I know. He is so quick and literally darted out for food then right back in! Might have to catch to get clearer as no way possible otherwise! 
No nothing like that unfortunately. Can’t even find anything similar to him online.. Just know he prefers hiding and the dark lol. 
I’ve gone through loads of Peru catfish also and nothing! 
So now have 2 catfish here and no clue what they are at all, all I know is were from Peru and both came in with shipments, accidentally caught with other fish so got brought home by boyfriend lol. Would be good is they stay smaller though haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

elishacoombes9 said:


> Oh I know. He is so quick and literally darted out for food then right back in! Might have to catch to get clearer as no way possible otherwise!
> No nothing like that unfortunately. Can’t even find anything similar to him online.. Just know he prefers hiding and the dark lol.
> I’ve gone through loads of Peru catfish also and nothing!
> So now have 2 catfish here and no clue what they are at all, all I know is were from Peru and both came in with shipments, accidentally caught with other fish so got brought home by boyfriend lol. Would be good is they stay smaller though haha.
> ...




Interesting.. I love a challenge . .. get some decent photos of them though 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Moved this from Habitat to Fish Keeping :whistling2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

elishacoombes9 said:


> I know this isn’t correct forum. I am still awaiting a confirmation email to join a tropical fish one. But is anyone on here good with catfish? I know most catfish etc but the boyfriend got this one from work, shouldn’t have came in with shipments basically so he brought home. It’s from Peru but that’s all I know! Sorry images aren’t great, he/she is nocturnal and only comes out when lights are off but very scatty so had to chase for any images at all! Goldy brown with white and black nearing tail. Black tips to fins. Long whiskers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is Brachyrhamdia marthae, one of the Pimelodids & part of a group of Pimelodidae known as Corydoras imitators- they shoal with corys in order to steal their food & eggs. They are less shy & more diurnal if 2 or more are kept. They grow to about 3''. https://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=851


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

wilkinss77 said:


> It is Brachyrhamdia marthae, one of the Pimelodids & part of a group of Pimelodidae known as Corydoras imitators- they shoal with corys in order to steal their food & eggs. They are less shy & more diurnal if 2 or more are kept. They grow to about 3''. https://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=851




Omg Thankyou so much!! We’ve had this for few months now and found nothing! 
Might need your help with our other one also! Haha. Will give it a go tomorrow at trying to find it! And I will see if possible to get this guy a couple friends then so he/she isn’t alone! Thankyou again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> It is Brachyrhamdia marthae, one of the Pimelodids & part of a group of Pimelodidae known as Corydoras imitators- they shoal with corys in order to steal their food & eggs. They are less shy & more diurnal if 2 or more are kept. They grow to about 3''. https://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=851




Well done bud !!

I could see the Pimelodidea ‘signs’ but it’s nothing like the ones we commonly see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Found it’s hiding spot so Got a couple pics of other one(well boyfriend did he see they’re Not great) lol, longer and thinner than the Brachy but wondering if a different type of it? Possibly the meesi?.. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

elishacoombes9 said:


> Found it’s hiding spot so Got a couple pics of other one(well boyfriend did he see they’re Not great) lol, longer and thinner than the Brachy but wondering if a different type of it? Possibly the meesi?..
> imageimage
> 
> 
> ...


Think it's another species of Brachy.


----------

